# Prototype #16



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

So, after 15 previous attempts I'm finally getting somewhere. ingredients are almost right, now it's time to start playing with the process which I am learning is the harder part. Next up durability testing but for now enjoy......


IMAG3252_1 by luckreigns, on Flickr


IMAG3243 by luckreigns, on Flickr


IMAG3241 by luckreigns, on Flickr


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats beading up lovely buddy, durability is one thing but atm even as s hort term looks like you have a good show wax base right there.


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers, I've made 4 tweaked versions of this and have them all on test, so hopefully in a few weeks I'll be a step further to having something usable.

I'm never going to get 3+ months of durability, I don't have the scientific know how for that, but up to 2 months I'd be happy with - something to use in the summer.


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

more pics then bud haha, cant say it hasnt rained.
just about to checkout my basket to start my first brew...


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Any advancement on this? It looks like it's beading really well. Can't stop reading these home brew posts now, i can see me blowing more £££


----------

